# Frigidaire door hinge broken!!!



## bmgg (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello,

My refrigirator by FRIGIDAIRE Model# PLHS269ZCB3 door hinge at the bottom is broken. Can I detach the door and replace the broken hinge? Is there anyone who had the same issue as me? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If the hinge just broke, it's an easy fix. Remove everything on the door and unscrew the hinge. put a new one on.
If the hinge ripped out of the frame or door, it becomes a more involved issue.
Ron


----------



## hychesee (Oct 31, 2008)

Yep Ron is right just replace it (about $25 new), but if it is a side by side and the freezer side is broke the ice & water controls have a fair amount of wiring coming into the door right near that lower hinge. If the pin broke off and you still have the pieces you can drill and tap it, actually pretty easy to do. Or if the piece is missing and don't want to spend the money a 1/4x20 bolt could be tapped into the bracket as a jury rig.


----------



## bmgg (Apr 5, 2009)

*Please see this picture*

Thank you Ron and Hycheses!
Could you take a look at this picture and confirm the problem?
I don't know what the exact part number is.

Thank yo very much again


----------



## hychesee (Oct 31, 2008)

Door closing cam, part number 891712 - $5.90 plus shipping

http://www.repairclinic.com/SSPartDetail.aspx?s=t-PLHS269ZCB3-%3d%3dc226i891712&PartID=891712


----------



## bmgg (Apr 5, 2009)

Great!!!
Thank you so much!!


----------

